# Indianapolis Amtrak Station



## Railroad Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

My wife and I are off on another Amtrak excursion-this time from Indianapolis to Chicago for a one day trip. Anyone know about parking options around the station. I heard the station is now a hotel and that parking nearby is expensive. Also Colts are playing at home that day (Sunday) and that may add to the havoc. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Railroad and Mrs Bill


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 19, 2007)

Railroad Bill said:


> My wife and I are off on another Amtrak excursion-this time from Indianapolis to Chicago for a one day trip. Anyone know about parking options around the station. I heard the station is now a hotel and that parking nearby is expensive. Also Colts are playing at home that day (Sunday) and that may add to the havoc. Any help is greatly appreciated.Thanks
> 
> Railroad and Mrs Bill


I can't address the parking, but I can tell you the old station is in two parts, the part where the ticket windows, baggage claim, etc had been was converted into a sort of mall/restaurant area but has been close down for years. It had some nice eating places in it, but couldn't survive when the new downtown mall was put in place that consumes several square blocks.
The other part of the station was the train sheds and they are all elevated. I don't remember exactly how many tracks and platforms they had, but all of them but one is now a large, expensive, Holiday Inn. They actually have old Pullman cars in the track area fixed up as suites. There is a large brick wall between the HI part and the train station part. The Amtrak ticket area is on the back lower level and is also the Greyhound Bus area. There is no elevator or escalator to the track level and its quite a hike up the stairs to catch the train, especially with a lot of luggage which can't be checked in Indy.

I can imagine that parking will be non-existent on a game day. You'd do better to park out somewhere and ride a bus downtown. I know there is bus service from the airport to downtown as I have used it.

Others may have more details about parking near the station.







This is the old original station no longer used.






A typical Pullman car now used as a guest room in the HI.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info MrFSS. We will try to check out the area on Saturday before our trip. Looks like a Park & Ride might be the better choice as you suggested since we will be staying on the east side of the city. Glad we wont have any luggage to tote up those stairs. Best wishes


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll be taking Amtrak out of Indianapolis in a few weeks. Where did you end up finding parking?


----------



## access bob (Sep 17, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I are off on another Amtrak excursion-this time from Indianapolis to Chicago for a one day trip. Anyone know about parking options around the station. I heard the station is now a hotel and that parking nearby is expensive. Also Colts are playing at home that day (Sunday) and that may add to the havoc. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> ...



that is interesting since the current Amtrak schedule has the station listed as wheelchair accessible?!?!?!

Bob


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 17, 2008)

access bob said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Railroad Bill said:
> ...


There is an old elevator that can be used instead of the stairs. First time I was there a few years ago it wasn't working. I think they have it up and running, now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

The elevator was working in July. Since the train to Chicago leaves Indy at about 6:30 AM, parking in a garage nearby won't be difficult, but may be expensive and you may have a few blocks to walk to the station. The station is one block from where the Colts play, so the nearby streets will probably have "no parking"on them for the day. Are you going up and back the same day? if so, you may be able to get street parking a few blocks away from the station, closer to where the Pacers play.


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 18, 2008)

Note that this is now a Crowne Plaza hotel.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 20, 2008)

Ed said:


> The elevator was working in July. Since the train to Chicago leaves Indy at about 6:30 AM, parking in a garage nearby won't be difficult, but may be expensive and you may have a few blocks to walk to the station. The station is one block from where the Colts play, so the nearby streets will probably have "no parking"on them for the day. Are you going up and back the same day? if so, you may be able to get street parking a few blocks away from the station, closer to where the Pacers play.


No, unfortunately. I'm planning on being gone Thursday to Sunday. That's a lot of nights to have to pay for parking.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 20, 2008)

If there's a reasonably cheap parking place anyone knows of where I could just take a city bus to the Amtrak station, I'd be up for that.


----------



## barbark (Sep 20, 2008)

Stephanie said:


> If there's a reasonably cheap parking place anyone knows of where I could just take a city bus to the Amtrak station, I'd be up for that.



Here is a link to parking that is close to the Indianapolis station. You might wanna call and ask about long term: http://www.inbar.org/content/pdf/Parking_Options.pdf

good luck


----------



## barbark (Sep 20, 2008)

barbark said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > If there's a reasonably cheap parking place anyone knows of where I could just take a city bus to the Amtrak station, I'd be up for that.
> ...



You may also want to contact the following lot:

Union Station Self Park

301 S Meridian St

Indianapolis, IN 46225-1106

Phone: (317) 266-8842


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 21, 2008)

barbark said:


> barbark said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Thanks! I'll check those out.


----------

